# jd 4066 Compact Tractor



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have JD 4710 compact that I use a lot for things like drilling post holes, fence line shredding, dragging the arena, light dirt work, etc, I love the hydro-static tranny for this type work. This little darling is getting long in the tooth,

I had to stop in the JD dealer toady for some parts and saw the new model 4066M/R so I ask asked the salesman about all the technical details, like options, loader, and price. After they gave me CPR and hit me with a defibrillator a couple of times, $48,000+ sticker price!!!

Then he gave me the good news: $5,300 discount and another $5,600 if paid in cash. That makes it about $37,000--for a compact tractor!!!

I thanked them and staggered to the truck. Had a serious case of head shaking driving home.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree....it's obscene. The trouble is that the city folk walk in and say how much and they pay the asking price. The city folk have ate up the infomercials with the little woman wearing a pair of garden gloves and wheeling one of these little compact tractors. Putting a couple of bags of mulch in the FEL and carrying it to the other side of the yard.....it is breathtaking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Vol said:


> I agree....its's obscene. The trouble is that the city folk walk in and say how much and they pay the asking price. The city folk have ate up the infomercials with the little woman wearing a pair of garden gloves and wheeling one of these little compact tractors. Putting a couple of bags of mulch in the FEL and carrying it to the other side of the yard.....it is breathtaking.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> You paint the canvas with your words. A very good inscription there.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry rjmoses, was so impressed with Mike's description forgot what you posted. I wonder where the prices seen on at least some tractors and pickups will end. I have found for the price difference in the last three years used is where I think I will be. Bought a JD 5525 with FEL on it two years ago for less than half what it was new with right at 2,000 hours. I really think some of it is the economy is pricking up and people are the most optimistic they have been in a while and have gotten willing to jump in debt that is extreme. This may prove to be good for some of the newer brands in the US market in tractors and may also bring player in the pickup market not currently there. No idea who there may be and it may not be the same design as the US pickup as has been discussed.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Ralph, you should've said sold, got the salesman to his office, let him get paper started (if you want to, don't sign anything), then get up and leave without saying a word, get in your truck and go home. Leave them scratching their head too. If they call and ask what happened, just say 'I came to my senses'.

Mike, I had a perfect visual of your description of the ad. I even gasped at the end when you mentioned how breathtaking hauling bagged mulch can be.

Dad told me I should never buy a tractor without a loader. Funny, he didn't want a loader before I bought one. So when he asked me why I didn't buy the last tractor with a loader, I told him it was cheaper to buy a used tractor with a loader on it. 10-12k for an extra tractor that will see infrequent use or 15-20k plus for a new loader. Hmm I think I'll just buy another piece of old iron.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

The small tractor market is downright "nuts"! And I think everyone here hit the nail on the head with the urban consumer driving the price bus.

Maybe someone can shed some light on the reasons for the crazy prices on the 5000 size tractors - JD, Massey, NH!

The latest models are crowding the $100k level with cab and loader. Who, in the world, could make that size tractor "pencil-out"?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

2ndWindfarm said:


> The small tractor market is downright "nuts"! And I think everyone here hit the nail on the head with the urban consumer driving the price bus.
> 
> Maybe someone can shed some light on the reasons for the crazy prices on the 5000 size tractors - JD, Massey, NH!
> 
> The latest models are crowding the $100k level with cab and loader. Who, in the world, could make that size tractor "pencil-out"?


I think theres a longing in America to "own a piece of paradise". City people moving out from the urban/suburban areas and buying 10 acres, a compact tractor and maybe a horse or building a small barn.
Deere recognizes these marketing trends and prices (or better yet OVERprices) these small tractors to increase their profits. I dont think they give a rats ass if "poor" people, landscapers, or farmers can or cant afford them. Theyd just as soon lose your business to Kubota or Mahindra and sell them to suburban warriors for $45,000.
There's a family who moved to my school district about 5 years ago. I coach both their kids and helped get them recruited into college sports. They were nice and humble when they first got here. Dad had "made it big" and they bought 12 acres and built a new house with a little barn. He bought a 40HP Deere with all the attachments. Fast forward 3 years and the kids became spoiled punks. Dad took a axe handle to the wife's Volvo one night. Marriage ended in divorce. He talked as if he were a "country squire" and now their family is ruined. I'm telling you, all that money and all the trappings.....it ruins people sometimes.
Seems like the "wealthiest" people I know are the ones that live in a normal home, drive beaters, kids are well adjusted and they have 100's of thousands in the bank-if not millions and you'd barely know it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, they are wealthy cause they have it and they don't spend it....a high percentage of the people that have the image don't have the cash to back it up...

I am always amazed, like you said, of the people that think that want to own their piece of paradise...I guess they are just naïve to how much work it takes to maintain a property. If you have 12 acres to care for you cant go out of town every weekend for college football, and spend 2-3 hours every night watching TV... unless you really are rich and you have Jose take care of it all...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Yup, they are wealthy cause they have it and they don't spend it....a high percentage of the people that have the image don't have the cash to back it up...
> 
> I am always amazed, like you said, of the people that think that want to own their piece of paradise...I guess they are just naïve to how much work it takes to maintain a property. If you have 12 acres to care for you cant go out of town every weekend for college football, and spend 2-3 hours every night watching TV... unless you really are rich and you have Jose take care of it all...


We have some of those, too! Several in my immediate area have a "Pedro" or an "Oscar" and they just walk around all day with a Echo blower, push a mower, cut hedges, etc. for days at a time every week!
A few of my neighbors own large properties. I kid you not when I tell you this story: I snowplow a driveway of one of these people and the wife told me she never set foot on the back part of their 8 acre property!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> Seems like the "wealthiest" people I know are the ones that live in a normal home, drive beaters, kids are well adjusted and they have 100's of thousands in the bank-if not millions and you'd barely know it.


 I sell insurance with life insurance being my oldest line. That industry has all kind or records they share with sales. A few years back there was a report on the modern millionaire. No longer have it but some of the things they said were: (now the numbers were for the majority and not all cases) they were married to first spouse (divorce is expressive), they drive pickups, they drive American made pickups, that is all I still remember so JD3430 you are right on.


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

Equipment prices are climbing out of control. In spring of 2015 I bought a new Kubota M9960. Since then, Kubota has replaced that tractor with the M5-111 which is not that much different. Same chassis, same engine (just more emissions compliant), same transmission, same capabilities, new and improved cab (which would certainly be nice).

I paid $60,000 out the door for my M9960 with a FEL and a few other dealer installed options. According to Kubota's website, a new M5-111 is priced at $72,000 with all the same options!!! Now I realize that you should be able to beat the dealer down a little on that, but WOW! $12,000 dollars more. I'm just glad I bought mine when I did.

I think if I were going to by a compact tractor for lightweight utility work, I would look at TYM or LS. They seem to be pretty good tractors and the pricing is unbelievably less... for now.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Idaho Hay said:


> Equipment prices are climbing out of control. In spring of 2015 I bought a new Kubota M9960. Since then, Kubota has replaced that tractor with the M5-111 which is not that much different. Same chassis, same engine (just more emissions compliant), same transmission, same capabilities, new and improved cab (which would certainly be nice).
> 
> I paid $60,000 out the door for my M9960 with a FEL and a few other dealer installed options. According to Kubota's website, a new M5-111 is priced at $72,000 with all the same options!!! Now I realize that you should be able to beat the dealer down a little on that, but WOW! $12,000 dollars more. I'm just glad I bought mine when I did.
> 
> I think if I were going to by a compact tractor for lightweight utility work, I would look at TYM or LS. They seem to be pretty good tractors and the pricing is unbelievably less... for now.


Some of that price increase you see in this instance is Kubota passing the cost of emissions requirements to its customers. YAY government.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The depreciation on the little tractors bucks the trends too. In 2005 I bought a low hour 2003 50 hp cab and loader compact Kubota in the US for 27,000$. To buy an M9000 90 hp cab and loader that I wanted was almost twice the price.

Now in the used market, the m9000 is worth almost the same as that 50 hp compact.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The depreciation on the little tractors bucks the trends too. In 2005 I bought a low hour 2003 50 hp cab and loader compact Kubota in the US for 27,000$. To buy an M9000 90 hp cab and loader that I wanted was almost twice the price.
> Now in the used market, the m9000 is worth almost the same as that 50 hp compact.


Have to believe that speaks to units sold and market share for the "suburban homeowners" machine lineups. Manufacturers sell a bunch more hydro 50hp tractors than they do 90hp farm tractors.


----------

